# Sup



## Thaumiel (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey, I'm not exactly sure what to write here. I guess I'm trying to write more and get out of a rut I've been in with a certain topic recently. If anyone recognises my username from the Songwriting+Lyrics forum on UG, give yourself a cookie. I'll probably post a few pieces I've already put up there at some point to get me started here and see how the reactions differ. 

Well, I suppose you'll get to know me better as I post more, so that's the end of this.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello hello! Welcome to WF! Glad you could join us.

Before you can post any of your works you need to have ten meaningful posts anywhere other than Procrastination Central and Word games. After that you're free to post some works and change your avatar and customize your signature. We love to hear feedback as well so take some time to look around and get to know us a bit! There's plenty to explore. There's a whole section for visual arts, music, etc. that you might be interested in as well.

If you have any questions or need some writing advice, we have mentors roaming about with purple names that are more than willing to help out. They are a friendly bunch too so no worries there! 

Happy Exploring!! I hope our community is inspiring for ya and hopefully in some small way can help you with your rut. Looking forward to seeing you around on the boards!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, Hi. I have no idea what your name could be. :lol:

Hammy gave you the rundown basically so I'll just encourage you to look around and get involved. Good to have you here


----------



## JustRob (Mar 3, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Well, Hi. I have no idea what your name could be.



My universal translator gave me "Sword-Axe-Blood" but what's in a name anyway? A handle can't tell us what's cooking in the pan. 
We'll just have to see what you serve up for us. Until then, welcome.


----------



## Thaumiel (Mar 6, 2015)

A chance to clarify a thing arises! For anyone that reads this, I'm British (and not asian...) this is just an online identity I took a few years back.Sorry for any confusion...

 My name is James.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi James. I'm glad you gave us a name we can identify you by. If I'd have tried to figure out how to type those symbols it would have been a disaster.

What kind of stuff do you write? Just lyrics, or have you tried poetry or prose?


----------



## Thaumiel (Mar 8, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> Hi James. I'm glad you gave us a name we can identify you by. If I'd have tried to figure out how to type those symbols it would have been a disaster.
> 
> What kind of stuff do you write? Just lyrics, or have you tried poetry or prose?



Typically poetry now, I tried to write lyrics for a long while but it was a real struggle to get music to fit them and vice versa. I've never actually made a serious attempt at prose but then I feel like it'd be more difficult for me to write personally.


----------



## escorial (Mar 8, 2015)

View attachment 7863


----------



## Folcro (Mar 8, 2015)

Something about your choice of words and syntax... a finality perhaps... makes me very curious to learn more about your motivations. I'll be keeping an eye out.

Welcome.


----------

